# Feed fer a 100!



## travcoman45 (May 16, 2009)

Well wasn't a huge gig an was done on a shoestring, but everbody enjoyed the food!


The "Chief Cook an Bottle Washer"



Puttin some pulled brisket sammies tagether.



Our end a the chow line.

Was alotta work fer not alotta pay, but got us some good exposure an the folks enjoyed the vittles!


----------



## bassman (May 16, 2009)

Looking good!  Sometimes we just gotta do what we gotta do.  Exposure is good and at least you made some as opposed to going out shopping!


----------



## pineywoods (May 16, 2009)

Looks good Tip


----------



## irishteabear (May 17, 2009)

Word of mouth is priceless. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm sure everyone enjoyed the food.  Nice pics!


----------



## shooterrick (May 17, 2009)

Looks good.  The exposure is priceless!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 17, 2009)

Way to go, Tip! Love the orange jacket!

Everything looked like it was great and all it takes is for people to try your food, and get the word out!


----------



## smokebuzz (May 17, 2009)

Where did ya ever find a orange straight jackit at?  Kinda expected some bib'd overalls. look'n good.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 17, 2009)

Looks good Tip. Im sure everyone enjoyed it.


----------



## fire it up (May 17, 2009)

Great idea getting a Chefs jacket.
Catering for groups you gotta have a professional look, makes such a better impression.

I have been thinking of trying to get a small catering business eventually in my area since NOBODY does Q and I wouldn't have even thought of the jacket aspect of things.
So thanks.  
Was wondering, do you have a place you work out of or do you travel and set up where the people want, or both?


----------



## travcoman45 (May 17, 2009)

Momma says we gota look "Profesional" so the bibs stayed home, boy, pants sure ain't as comfy though!

Uniform warehouse had those on special, made by ****ies.

Oh, fer the love a editin! Made by di ck ies.


----------



## travcoman45 (May 17, 2009)

Were tryin ta do both.  The plan be ta get a trailer an set that up with a kitchen so that we can be lots more mobile.


----------



## erain (May 17, 2009)

lookin good tip, that jacket would go over good at elk camp!!! bet you get good  word of mouth advertising from this!!!


----------



## desertlites (May 18, 2009)

glad went well tip


----------



## the dude abides (May 18, 2009)

Congrats on the catering gig tip.  I supposed the good thing about a graduation is that there would likely be a lot of locals there who might be able to use your services.

Points on that jacket!


----------

